# Band of Bucks -'16



## Echo

Well, I had 375 pics to sort through this morning but most of them were of the same buck. Eventually two others, longtime regular Butch and a small spike showed up along with a couple of does so it wasn't a bad turnout for only the second night of feed being available.

Here's a few of what I got with the last pic being the younger buck's reaction to my first attempt to make friends with him.


----------



## PappyHoel

He's pretty big.


----------



## BIGABOW

Big DADDY!!!!

Keepin' up with it Echo, You know WE ALL enjoy every minute of it.

THANKS A MILLION!!!


----------



## BuckNasty83

Nice,  which stealth cam do you have? I've got the gx45ng and have yet to get a blurry pic


----------



## Echo

PappyHoel said:


> He's pretty big.





BIGABOW said:


> Big DADDY!!!!
> 
> Keepin' up with it Echo, You know WE ALL enjoy every minute of it.
> 
> THANKS A MILLION!!!



Sure, glad to get it going and it was nice to sit out back and listen to the sounds of deer crunching corn again. I'm all set for more visitors tonight and will update as needed.

Pretty sure the first buck visited occasionally last year when he was an above average 2.5 year old 6 point so he could come on strong this year. Butch is an old warhorse who may be on the downhill side of antler growth but he's looking pretty good so far.



BuckNasty83 said:


> Nice,  which stealth cam do you have? I've got the gx45ng and have yet to get a blurry pic



I'm using the G-42NG. My moving shots are always blurry so maybe I need to consider an upgrade.


----------



## davidhelmly

Looking good Echo, I'm looking forward to following along!


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson

davidhelmly said:


> Looking good Echo, I'm looking forward to following along!



I agree.


----------



## UGATurkey

Thanks Echo, I am excited to see this start up again this year!  I look forward to seeing them grow and read about your interactions with them.


----------



## Echo

davidhelmly said:


> Looking good Echo, I'm looking forward to following along!



Thanks, David. I always enjoy your great Little Creek Buck threads as well!



Dirtroad Johnson said:


> I agree.



Good deal, Johnson!



UGATurkey said:


> Thanks Echo, I am excited to see this start up again this year!  I look forward to seeing them grow and read about your interactions with them.



Well I'll try not to disappoint too badly, UGA.

Not surprisingly I have found over the years that even the deer that have been regulars for a couple of years or longer are usually quite wary of me at the beginning of the summer feeding season and this year is no exception. However I tried to speed things along a little bit last night and was pleasantly surprised when a little spike buck made a beeline for me as I was shaking the corn container while standing just off the deck.

He stopped a few yards short of me and began eating the corn I was tossing his way. Seeing this, old Butch and a doe decided to come in closer and I even had a few words with Butch.....basically just told him I was glad to see him. 

I've found that if you can get just one deer to show trust in you that others will usually follow suit.

Here's some shot's from last night including the young spike, Butch and a new buck.


----------



## antharper

You'll have that little guy eating out of your hand in a few days , butch is a stud , thanks for sharing!


----------



## Echo

antharper said:


> You'll have that little guy eating out of your hand in a few days , butch is a stud , thanks for sharing!



I am making some progress with the new recruits, antharper. They're already allowing me to walk around in fairly close proximity to them....as long as I'm slinging that corn. You're right, Butch is looking good. I thought maybe he was on the downhill side of his antler growth but he's putting on some good mass right now.


For anyone who's ever wondered what a yearling buck looks like standing next to a seven year old - here you go!


----------



## davidhelmly

Great picture Echo!!


----------



## antharper

Great example, and yes ol butch is putting on some nice mass !


----------



## Doolydawg03

Great pics ECHO, still missing lewis tho


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Looking good, Ernie.  Appears the excitement is growing.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Bighog11

Looking for updates on the fellas!! Hope you have a fine 4th of July ECHO!!


----------



## jimboknows

thanks as always...such an interesting thread every year, watching the growth rates during the summer and from year to year, wonder whatever happened to Jbo


----------



## Echo

davidhelmly said:


> Great picture Echo!!



Thanks, David!



antharper said:


> Great example, and yes ol butch is putting on some nice mass !



He's getting there!



Doolydawg03 said:


> Great pics ECHO, still missing lewis tho



Me too, the summer nights just aren't the same without him.



BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Looking good, Ernie.  Appears the excitement is growing.  Thanks for posting.



Thanks!



Bighog11 said:


> Looking for updates on the fellas!! Hope you have a fine 4th of July ECHO!!



Thanks! Look for some new pics tomorrow.



jimboknows said:


> thanks as always...such an interesting thread every year, watching the growth rates during the summer and from year to year, wonder whatever happened to Jbo



Thanks, Jimbo!

I've got several does and six bucks coming in most nights now but so far none of them are as impressive as in years past, antler-wise. There's a pretty good six-point however that I figure is probably 3.5 that seems to have taken charge of the herd but Butch is running neck and neck with him.

We've had great rainfall in the area this year and natural browse is as plentiful as I've ever seen it. I figure when it starts to play out there will likely be some larger bucks moving around more and maybe one will take up residence nearby. We'll see.


----------



## Echo

Kind of slow last night but I did get a few good shots of Butch and as you can see he's slowly but surely growing another heavy rack this year. He's never been one to come quite as close to me as JBo or Lewis would but he will approach and eat when I place a bowl of feed a few yards away. I don't think I'll ever be grabbing ahold of his antlers though!


----------



## UGATurkey

That ole Butch is putting on some serious mass.  Doesn't look like he misses any meals either...of course I have been accused of the same issue.


----------



## Echo

UGATurkey said:


> That ole Butch is putting on some serious mass.  Doesn't look like he misses any meals either...of course I have been accused of the same issue.



Yeah, I've noted over the years that not surprisingly,  individual bucks will develop their racks at different speeds and timelines over the course of a summer. Butch is very gradual and steady early on but usually picks up the pace from about now into early August. I was watching him closely tonight and he's starting to bring a little bit of that "Wow" factor with him when he walks up.
He'll be a real nice, full-grown buck this fall. 

Big turnout tonight after a nice cooling rain this evening so I should have something to post up tomorrow.


----------



## Echo

Here's a few from last night. The last pic is of the six point that's giving Butch a run for his money in dominance right now. I call him "Killer" for his quick and aggressive nature.


----------



## Doolydawg03

Great pics ECHO thanks for the update!!!!


----------



## Bighog11

Awesome!


----------



## UGATurkey

How the boys looking Echo?


----------



## Echo

Doolydawg03 said:


> Great pics ECHO thanks for the update!!!!





Bighog11 said:


> Awesome!





UGATurkey said:


> How the boys looking Echo?




Thanks, guys!

The boys are looking good and eating very well this summer. Got a nice shot of Butch last night which shows that he's well on his way to producing another tall, heavy rack.


----------



## XJfire75

Geez Butch is a MAN!


----------



## Echo

XJfire75 said:


> Geez Butch is a MAN!



He sure is, XJ! I thought maybe he was a little past his prime but it looks instead like he's primed to grow his biggest rack ever at age 7.5. Looking forward to seeing the finished product next month!

Lately I've been gathering branches full of ripened fruit from Pindo palms in the area and the gang has really been feasting on them every night. I've heard the fruit actually tastes pretty good but I haven't tried any myself...yet.


----------



## deermaster13

Thanks for the thread again this year. I enjoy it very much.


----------



## smitty

Thanks for sharing,as always great to see your buddys !!


----------



## elfiii

Echo said:


> Thanks, guys!
> 
> The boys are looking good and eating very well this summer. Got a nice shot of Butch last night which shows that he's well on his way to producing another tall, heavy rack.





Just now catching up. Ole Butch is a big rascal and that rack is astonishing. It's good to see one of the "old timers" hanging in there. Hope he shows the 6 pt who's boss soon.

Keep the pics coming Echo. I do love these threads!

I'm guessing no luck on Lewis and JBo? Bummer.


----------



## sman

His G2 is gonna split.


----------



## Echo

deermaster13 said:


> Thanks for the thread again this year. I enjoy it very much.



You bet! I enjoy the fact that you enjoy it!



smitty said:


> Thanks for sharing,as always great to see your buddys !!



Absolutely, they're coming in force every evening now. Good to see.



elfiii said:


> Just now catching up. Ole Butch is a big rascal and that rack is astonishing. It's good to see one of the "old timers" hanging in there. Hope he shows the 6 pt who's boss soon.
> 
> Keep the pics coming Echo. I do love these threads!
> 
> I'm guessing no luck on Lewis and JBo? Bummer.



That's right, elfiii - no sign of the two well known and storied bucks but on certain nights when the summer breeze rustles through the treetops, I can still almost feel their presence. They were darn good bucks!



sman said:


> His G2 is gonna split.



Could very well happen sman, Butch has a history of splitting the G-2's but he sometimes skips a year in doing it. He may still do it this year or then again they may just end being remarkably heavy single tines. I'm watching him every night but so far, no split.

The latest pics from last night..


----------



## XJfire75

They're coming right along!


----------



## elfiii

Echo said:


> The latest pics from last night..



Wow! You are bringing them in Echo. That's a good looking crew. Lewis and JBo will be missed but you have an excellent crop of new contestants to fill their places if they don't show back up.


----------



## Whaler_Dave

Awesome pics...as usual!

Any idea what happened to Lewis?  Somebody give him a truck ride?


----------



## Echo

XJfire75 said:


> They're coming right along!



Yep, it's getting fun to watch now. I wasn't running the cam last night but I wish I caught the image of big six-point "Killer" in a classic face off with old Butch. They were both up on their hind legs for an extended period of time with Butch ending up with the disputed ground after it was over. 



elfiii said:


> Wow! You are bringing them in Echo. That's a good looking crew. Lewis and JBo will be missed but you have an excellent crop of new contestants to fill their places if they don't show back up.



Yep, several new young bucks on the scene. Sort of a rebuilding year. 



Whaler_Dave said:


> Awesome pics...as usual!
> 
> Any idea what happened to Lewis?  Somebody give him a truck ride?



Thanks, WD!

No, I don't have a clue of what happened to Lewis other than the knowledge that very few bucks in Georgia actually die of old age no matter where they live. During the rut of course,all bets are off as to where they may wander off to and if he was shot it likely occurred then. Vehicle collisions are common in this area as well so that's always a possibility.

Then again, these are free roaming deer, unencumbered by enclosures and perhaps he just found a new part of his range more to his liking.....I'd like to think that is what happened.


----------



## davidhelmly

Awesome pictures Echo, it just amazes me how close they get, keep them coming!!


----------



## Echo

davidhelmly said:


> Awesome pictures Echo, it just amazes me how close they get, keep them coming!!



Yeah David, this mostly new group is really warming up to me now although I did have a big doe come in out of the shadows last night and bob her head, stomp the ground and just generally create a big fuss as only a matriarch doe can do. The bucks weren't all that concerned though.

Good to see Butch really asserting himself now and he was very vocal last night in defending his turf both from Killer and another big bodied six point. It's his turn at the top this year and he's a real bull up close!

Some shots from the last night in July:


----------



## Bucky T

If those bucks only knew...... LOL!

Awesome pics as usual Big Ern!!


----------



## cliff&pam

Has sam been around this year?


----------



## Echo

Bucky T said:


> If those bucks only knew...... LOL!
> 
> Awesome pics as usual Big Ern!!



Glad you liked them, Bucky T!



cliff&pam said:


> Has sam been around this year?



No, C&P, Poor ole Sam just up and disappeared on me shortly after I took the attached video last July. I'm afraid he must have gotten hit by a vehicle but I can't confirm that. He was a lot of fun to have around and could flat make an apple disappear!


----------



## marknga

Wow, great photo's and insight.
Keep em coming.


----------



## jaymax

Great to see you again Ernie! Boys are looking good as usual! Still jealous of all that attention you get!


----------



## 01Foreman400

Butch is a massive beast!  Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker

Cool pics! I can't help but picture that old coon with his paws wrapped around your head while you're sitting out there in the dark.


----------



## Echo

marknga said:


> Wow, great photo's and insight.
> Keep em coming.



Thanks, Mark!



jaymax said:


> Great to see you again Ernie! Boys are looking good as usual! Still jealous of all that attention you get!



Well good to see you too, Jay and I wish I could say that I wasn't envious of all those monster bucks you seem to bag every fall....but I can't.   Keep up the good work buddy!



01Foreman400 said:


> Butch is a massive beast!  Thanks for sharing with us.



He is indeed a big old toad of a 7 year old seven point, Foreman. Doesn't look like there is going to be any more points or kickers added to his frame but he's really something this year.



Ohoopee Tusker said:


> Cool pics! I can't help but picture that old coon with his paws wrapped around your head while you're sitting out there in the dark.



Yeah, I bet you'd like to see that wouldn't you, Tusker?  
I tell you what, I'm a little concerned about one of those big coons as he does a lot more growling than I'm used to hearing from them. 

Here's a few of the latest...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Whoa!  OMG!  Having a blast with your good rocking yard deer photos & close up encounters.  
Be careful out there, Sir.


----------



## Echo

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Whoa!  OMG!  Having a blast with your good rocking yard deer photos & close up encounters.
> Be careful out there, Sir.



My thoughts exactly, Born to Hunt! 

These deer are really liking this pindo palm fruit that I'm putting out for them. It's nothing for them to go through 50-100 lbs. of it in one night. Sort of like a summertime persimmon I guess.

Here's Killer expressing his desire to keep the pile to himself.


----------



## Doolydawg03

Great pic ECHO!!


----------



## Echo

Doolydawg03 said:


> Great pic ECHO!!



Thanks, Dooly!

New mature buck showed up last night! I had seen a big bodied seven point in the area several times late last fall and winter but I didn't know if was still around or not or if would show up here even if he was. Well, looks like he arrived last night with some moss wrapped around the left side of his rack. 

Here he is with a couple of other pics of interest..


----------



## antharper

Awesome pictures, maybe one of your old friends will surprise u like that , the new buck looks a lot like butch , may be his son !!!


----------



## Echo

antharper said:


> Awesome pictures, maybe one of your old friends will surprise u like that , the new buck looks a lot like butch , may be his son !!!



Yeah, that would really be something antharper. I'd imagine I'd just fall right out of my chair if JBo or Lewis calmly walked up. It'd be nice!

Went into video mode last night and captured young Slick as I call him showing Butch a little hero worship.


----------



## Doolydawg03

Great video ECHO and butch is a man!!!!


----------



## elfiii

Echo said:


> Went into video mode last night and captured young Slick as I call him showing Butch a little hero worship.


----------



## Echo

Doolydawg03 said:


> Great video ECHO and butch is a man!!!!





elfiii said:


>



First color shots of the year....hard to believe they'll probably all be hard-horned within the next two weeks!


----------



## kevincox

Great pics and video Ernie. Has Butch ever eaten out of your hand?


----------



## UGATurkey

Butch has become a very impressive deer.  I love seeing your picks and videos sir!


----------



## Echo

kevincox said:


> Great pics and video Ernie. Has Butch ever eaten out of your hand?



Thanks, Kevin and that's a negative on the hand feeding of Butch. It's been a long process just to get him to walk up to the bench to feed while I'm outside as he possesses more wariness than most of the big deer that have come and gone before him. Probably a large part of why he's made it this long. He'll definitely by vying for dominance this fall though and if successful that will no doubt expose him to more danger than ever before. I'm hoping he'll defy the odds again.


----------



## Echo

UGATurkey said:


> Butch has become a very impressive deer.  I love seeing your picks and videos sir!



Well, thanks UGATurkey! I hope to post some even better content soon, as things really start to get interesting this time of year. These bucks rut early and it's not uncommon to see swollen necks and black tarsal glands before some have even shed their velvet.

Stay tuned!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444

Echo,
Thanks for all for these wonderful photos and the memories that go with them as well.

NOW FOR SOME SERIOUS STUFF.  SINCE TODAY IS AUGUST 16TH.........WELL, HAPPY BIRTHDAY MY FRIEND !!!!!!!

I SURELY HOPE THAT YOU HAVE HAD A GREAT DAY TODAY AS I JUST NOW REALIZED THAT YOU WERE THE BIRTHDAY BOY TODAY !!!!!


----------



## Echo

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Echo,
> Thanks for all for these wonderful photos and the memories that go with them as well.
> 
> NOW FOR SOME SERIOUS STUFF.  SINCE TODAY IS AUGUST 16TH.........WELL, HAPPY BIRTHDAY MY FRIEND !!!!!!!
> 
> I SURELY HOPE THAT YOU HAVE HAD A GREAT DAY TODAY AS I JUST NOW REALIZED THAT YOU WERE THE BIRTHDAY BOY TODAY !!!!!



Well Thank you very much, Eagle Eye! Had a pretty good day too despite the fact that my AC has been limping along on life support for most of it. Fortunately my cousin is one of the best in the business and will be here first thing in the morning to hopefully get it back up to speed for me.

Other than that, had a real nice dinner out with my wife and in addition, I believe I have an excellent chance at seeing a bunch of deer tonight.


----------



## OmenHonkey

Happy Belated Birthday Echo!!


----------



## antharper

It's about time for some hard horn pics !


----------



## Echo

antharper said:


> It's about time for some hard horn pics !



Yes it is, anth! It won't be long either as I can see the velvet drawing up and growing tighter against the underlying antlers every day now. 

I'm ready for it too and will be posting some updated pics just as soon as it happens.


----------



## Echo

Hard-horned Butch!


----------



## GSUQUAD

Look at that bumpy gnarly old body... reminds me of an old dog how they get to looking


----------



## Echo

GSUQUAD said:


> Look at that bumpy gnarly old body... reminds me of an old dog how they get to looking



He's an old boy for sure, GSU. I call him a seven year old but it's possible he's as old as eight. I've got a collection of his sheds that I believe started as a matched pair from when he was 2.5 followed by two more years of finding his right sides only.

I've been unable to locate any of his sheds from his last two racks however.......much to my disappointment. 

There has been small variations with his antlers over the years but overall they've stayed much the same and very distinctive compared to most of the other bucks that I see.


----------



## UGATurkey

He sure is nice looking.  It has been neat to go back and look at his pictures in your past threads to see him grow also...I can't tell you how much I enjoy your posts on these deer.  Thanks sir!


----------



## Echo

UGATurkey said:


> He sure is nice looking.  It has been neat to go back and look at his pictures in your past threads to see him grow also...I can't tell you how much I enjoy your posts on these deer.  Thanks sir!



You're welcome UGA! I had a good long sit outside with Butch tonight and just thought about all the years that he's been coming around and of all of the adventures in the big woods that both of our lives are about to take once again. I just hope that somehow he continues to defy the odds and see another spring. Heck, I hope I do too for that matter. 

On a very important side note , I saw the biggest buck that I've seen all year around 9 pm and he was indeed a very big bodied 8-point with a wide, sweeping rack. Totally new to the backyard this summer and was very wild looking, sporting a mostly clean rack with long strands of dried velvet hanging from each side. The cam was in video mode when he was out there and I'll be anxious to see what I have tomorrow morning. Look for an update on this buck soon.


----------



## antharper

Maybe Lewis has decided to visit !!! Butch is looking good and fat as always!


----------



## Doolydawg03

antharper said:


> Maybe Lewis has decided to visit !!! Butch is looking good and fat as always!



we could only hope id love to see him this year, and ECHO we will be waiting


----------



## Echo

antharper said:


> Maybe Lewis has decided to visit !!! Butch is looking good and fat as always!





Doolydawg03 said:


> we could only hope id love to see him this year, and ECHO we will be waiting



I don't know who this guy is but I think he showed up a few times late last winter. He's a stud!


----------



## DSGB

Could very well be one of Butch's offspring.


----------



## Echo

DSGB said:


> Could very well be one of Butch's offspring.



I think you may have nailed it, DSGB! The G-2's are very similar. I believe he is a chip off of Butch's old block!


----------



## UGATurkey

Yes indeed he is a stud!  That backyard is something else.


----------



## Flaustin1

Echo said:


> I think you may have nailed it, DSGB! The G-2's are very similar. I believe he is a chip off of Butch's old block!



Without a doubt, him and butch are kin.  Hes probably going to be the one to oust the ol monarch.


----------



## Echo

UGATurkey said:


> Yes indeed he is a stud!  That backyard is something else.



Big buck, UGA! I think he's 3.5 -4.5 years old so he still has potential to be really special.

It is a good backyard. I enjoy it.



Flaustin1 said:


> Without a doubt, him and butch are kin.  Hes probably going to be the one to oust the ol monarch.



No doubt in my mind either, Flaustin. 

Nice job Butch, you did good! 

Here's a few shots from last night....first pic is the new buck followed by Butch and then the nice  seven point with some velvet still hanging.


----------



## Echo

Well, I guess this buck shall now be known as Ol' Mossyhorns.

Not getting quite as many pics now as we got slammed by TS Hermine which covered the ground with acorn heavy branches giving the deer plenty to get fat on until the main drop begins.


----------



## Strickland1984a

I always enjoy your threads echo. It's the start of deer season for me checking up on your whole thread the week before bow season.  I hope to see you out there some this year.


----------



## Nannyman

I really like this and your other threads. Have not fed any out of my hand and don't have any big bucks but I have a number of deer at 10' now. Of course my goal is to feed and touch. Maybe soon.


----------



## GSUQUAD

Old mossy horns looks like he has a broke right ear


----------



## Echo

Strickland1984a said:


> I always enjoy your threads echo. It's the start of deer season for me checking up on your whole thread the week before bow season.  I hope to see you out there some this year.



Thank you very much, Srickland! I hope you have a great season this year and that we can meet up for a hunt some time. 



Nannyman said:


> I really like this and your other threads. Have not fed any out of my hand and don't have any big bucks but I have a number of deer at 10' now. Of course my goal is to feed and touch. Maybe soon.



Thanks, Nannyman! Sounds like you're making good progress with your deer. 



GSUQUAD said:


> Old mossy horns looks like he has a broke right ear



He does and so does Butch. Don't know what's going on with all of the broken ears this year.


Woke up this morning to a fresh scrape under a magnolia limb a few feet from the house so they're getting ready. Was just outside with them and I could smell Butch from 10 feet away.....he reeks but it's a good reek! I've also never seen him look so massively built. He has turned into an absolute beast!

I'll see if I can get some fresh pics...hang on.

Hot off the press - Butch is really putting on the muscle now and stands as the dominant buck as far as I can tell.


----------



## UGATurkey

Butch is a definite beast!  I am jealous of the backyard there sir!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Looks so cool with your band of backyard bucks.  
Thx for posting, Sir.


----------



## deermaster13

Outstanding as usual, Thanks for keeping it going.


----------



## j_seph

Echo said:


> Thank you very much, Srickland! I hope you have a great season this year and that we can meet up for a hunt some time.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Nannyman! Sounds like you're making good progress with your deer.
> 
> 
> 
> He does and so does Butch. Don't know what's going on with all of the broken ears this year.
> 
> 
> Woke up this morning to a fresh scrape under a magnolia limb a few feet from the house so they're getting ready. Was just outside with them and I could smell Butch from 10 feet away.....he reeks but it's a good reek! I've also never seen him look so massively built. He has turned into an absolute beast!
> 
> I'll see if I can get some fresh pics...hang on.
> 
> Hot off the press - Butch is really putting on the muscle now and stands as the dominant buck as far as I can tell.


Look at that forehead in last picture, WoW


----------



## Echo

UGATurkey said:


> Butch is a definite beast!  I am jealous of the backyard there sir!





BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Looks so cool with your band of backyard bucks.
> Thx for posting, Sir.





deermaster13 said:


> Outstanding as usual, Thanks for keeping it going.



Thanks folks, I really appreciate the fact that you've all enjoyed another year with the Band of Bucks. I've had a great time hanging out with them myself and I'm happy and thankful that I was able to share at least a small part of that experience here with you on GON.

As usual at this time of year I'll soon be closing up the backyard diner and spending more time in pursuit of putting a nice buck on the wall and in the freezer rather than taking pics of them from my deck. Of course I'll wish them all good luck and tell them to keep their heads down before I turn off the lights for the last time. 



j_seph said:


> Look at that forehead in last picture, WoW



Good eye, j! I've long admired Butch's wide and heavy forehead and it does stand out when compared with all of the other bucks. He's just built like a tank all the way around. A truly amazing animal!


I've got a few recent pics to share with most of them having come from last Friday night which was just one of those very memorable nights when it seemed as though every buck that had passed through all summer decided to show back up at about the same time. As one might expect, that sort of gathering could lead to trouble at this time of year and in this instance it certainly did. 

Butch, Mossyhorns and Son of Butch were already present along with several does and one small fawn. Son of Butch was definitely feeling his oats that cool evening as he was more interested in walking point around the perimeter of the yard much like a bull elk might do, rather than in eating corn. He even did some light sparring with young Slick who had just shed the velvet from his first set of antlers......it was already shaping up as a special night.

The mood got serious in a hurry though when I noticed two large bodied bucks coming in at quick pace from the shadows. Turns out it was the big heavy horned six point  Killer and another smaller racked 6 that usually runs with him. I had not seen Killer in over a week and really thought that he had already headed to his fall range so this was a pleasant surprise. 

However when CensoredCensoredCensored turned to meet the new arrivals the calm was quickly shattered as he and Killer instantly lunged for one another and with a mighty clash of antlers the battle was on! Heads low to the ground and locked with both bucks digging their back hooves into the soft ground for traction, it was an incredibly hair raising sight! 

Unlike most encounters between mature bucks that I've witnessed there was no posturing or vocalizations uttered before this encounter - it was just a full on fight on sight and I'll never forget the suddenness and intensity of it. Fortunately this test of dominance went as nature designed it to be, that is short and without mortal injury to either participant.

As soon as they separated one buck made a mad dash into the night while one stayed but I wasn't immediately sure which had run and who had stayed. And then the victor lifted his head for a look around.....it was Killer who had won! To my slight surprise the cocky handsome 6 point with the long brows and upturned main beams had vanquished CensoredCensoredCensored despite his wide, tall framed 8 point rack and heavyweight body. Apparently it was appropriate that I had months ago dubbed this buck with the name Killer!

Despite over 500 pics to go through on my trail cam the next morning none of the fight action was capture as it had taken place just to the right of the cam's coverage. That was disappointing but here are a few shots that I did get that night including one of Killer feeding near the deck after the fight and after I had gone inside to retrieve my hand held camera. Turns out his rack was still covered with shreds of velvet.

Enjoy.


----------



## Echo

A couple of more. By the way, Son of Butch has not been seen again since.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Interesting story about your backyard bucks intense battle royal.  Sounds like the whitetail action keeps picking up more & more. Having a blast with more of your good photos.  Appreciate it, Sir.


----------



## elfiii

Echo said:


> Apparently it was appropriate that I had months ago dubbed this buck with the name Killer!





Butch needs to take note.


----------



## marknga

Man this is the coolest deer cam thread in the history of deer cam threads.
Good stuff.


----------



## UGATurkey

Thank you for doing this thread.  I have enjoyed it and watching the deer grow.  Best of luck in the woods this season.


----------



## JSnake

>



Good lord. Has a body like a rottweiler!


----------



## antharper

Thanks for sharing again this yr Echo, good luck this season !


----------



## Echo

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Interesting story about your backyard bucks intense battle royal.  Sounds like the whitetail action keeps picking up more & more. Having a blast with more of your good photos.  Appreciate it, Sir.



Awesome.



elfiii said:


> Butch needs to take note.



Yeah elfiii, he has. He was definitely giving way to Son of Butch the other night without challenge. I don't quite get it as he certainly has all of the physical tools to compete with any of the other big bucks but I just don't see him do it very often. Could be he's saving his energy for when it really counts! He is old and wise.



marknga said:


> Man this is the coolest deer cam thread in the history of deer cam threads.
> Good stuff.



That's high praise, Mark and I'm not sure if it's deserving or not but I certainly appreciate it and I do make an effort to keep it interesting for the membership here. Thank you and I'm glad that you enjoy the thread.



UGATurkey said:


> Thank you for doing this thread.  I have enjoyed it and watching the deer grow.  Best of luck in the woods this season.



Thank you, UGA! Same to you buddy!

I had a pretty good turnout last night with Mossy Horns and Son of Butch actually coming in before dark so that was quite a treat for the eyes. I guess I should have been in a tree. 

Killer did not show however so all was quiet as far I could tell.


----------



## 270

Anything new happening in the back yard ?


----------



## spencer12

This is awesome, is this a Golf Course or private community or something?  It's pretty amazing that these deer are all hanging out around these houses.


----------



## Echo

JSnake said:


> Good lord. Has a body like a rottweiler!



Pretty accurate description. Butch is a tough guy for sure.



270 said:


> Anything new happening in the back yard ?





spencer12 said:


> This is awesome, is this a Golf Course or private community or something?  It's pretty amazing that these deer are all hanging out around these houses.



There has been a lot of activity lately but I have been a little lax on running the camera. I did walk out one night and shake the plastic corn container before throwing some out and old Mossyhorns showed up within a couple  of minutes. He looked a bit out of sorts however with his tongue hanging out, mouth open gasping for air. I soon the saw the reason why as Son of Butch soon appeared and Mossyhorns quickly departed. I reckon they had been involved in a pretty good fight or Son of Butch was at least chasing him around for a while. Wish I had some pics of that to show.

I have not seen Butch in a couple of weeks and I don't expect to for a while as I suspect he has gone to wherever he spends his time during the rut. Lots of new bucks showing up including this wannabe 8-point last night. Never seen him before to my knowledge and thought for sure there was going to be a fight when Killer showed up soon afterwards with some does also being present. Killer seemed to show the bigger bodied new guy some respect though as he more or less circled him while feeding.

Plenty of live and water oak acorns on the ground with some corn going uneaten overnight now. Rut will be peaking within the next couple of weeks as we're pretty close to the coast.


----------



## MFOSTER

Ernie hope you staying safe with the hurricane approaching enjoyed the band of buck 2016.


----------



## Echo

MFOSTER said:


> Ernie hope you staying safe with the hurricane approaching enjoyed the band of buck 2016.



Thank you, MFOSTER! We got smacked pretty hard down here in this area by Mathew with huge pines and oaks down all around us but thankfully my wife and I were spared a direct hit by one on our home. Many of our neighbors were not as fortunate however as evidenced by this giant water oak down on the home next door. We were very lucky!

Hopefully no members of The Band were injured in the storm. We'll see..


----------



## Echo

Well guys, looks like my Stealth Cam has totally quit on me so this may be the last installment to this thread for a while.

For old times sake, "Lewis, we barely knew ye."

Good luck to all this deer season!


----------



## elfiii

3 months and no update? What's up with that?


----------



## Echo

elfiii said:


> 3 months and no update? What's up with that?



Just started feeding up again to see who might still be around. I've seen several familiar faces but my old pal Butch has been conspicuous in his absence thus far. 
Acorns are finally running low and they're definitely hungry with upwards of 10 different bucks showing up some nights.

 Check here for some pics taken during the last week.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=890721


----------

